# lack of h264?



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 8, 2020)

I am having an issue, various programs report that my hardware do not support it

So they run slowly, so far I have tried ...

- moonlight-embedded
- moonlight-qt
- various things in wine 

Have tried various hardware configurations with working gpu accel on each one


----------

